# Lamar Odom "Fighting for his Life" in Vegas Hospital



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Lamar Odom is fighting for his life after falling into unconsciousness at Dennis Hof's Love Ranch South in Pahrump, Nevada ... TMZ Sports has learned.
> 
> Sources at the Love Ranch tell us ... 35-year-old Odom arrived at the Ranch Saturday and was partying with the girls for days. A source at the Ranch said Lamar was taking an herbal substitute for Viagra.
> 
> ...





> 7:15 PM PT -- The Nye County Sheriff says the airlift of Lamar had to be scratched because his 6'10" frame was too big for the chopper. Instead, he was rushed by ambulance to a Las Vegas hospital.
> 
> The Sheriff also says the call came in at 3:15 PM for an unresponsive male at the Love Ranch, and paramedics stabilized Odom during transport to an area hospital. Sheriff's detectives conducted an investigation at the brothel. It's unclear what, if anything, they found on scene.
> 
> 7:05 PM PT -- Sources tell us Khloe and Kim Kardashian ... as well as Kris Jenner are heading to Las Vegas shortly to see Lamar at the hospital.


http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/13/lamar-odom-unconscious-brothel-hospital/


Very sad, hoping the best for him


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Sad story. I just hope he lives so one day he can explain what exactly happened. Dude od'ed on herbal viagra.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cmon Lamar. Pull through.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Really, really hope he's okay. And that he comes out of this so he can the necessary help to live a better life.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> 11:00 PM PT -- ﻿Lamar is still in a coma and his heart is failing ... our source says he is having serious problems with his kidneys and lungs as well. Khloe Kardashian is currently by his side.


...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ugh, dammit Lamar


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Never been a fan but this is very sad to hear. Prayers up.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

now there's talk of probable brain damage


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Lamar Odom had multiple strokes as a result of his medical emergency ... this according to witnesses at the hospital.
> 
> We're told an MRI revealed since being admitted to the hospital in Las Vegas Tuesday night, Lamar suffered multiple strokes. It's unclear if brain damage resulted from the strokes.
> 
> We're also told Lamar is on a 3-5 hour dialysis for kidney failure.


-tmz


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What the f is herbal viagra? I take muira puama powder. Is that it?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It was cocaine as well as the viagra


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> It was cocaine as well as the viagra


It wasn't viagra though. I know viagra has become a sort of generic term for boner medicine like Kleenex for snot tissues or jacuzzi for hot tubs, but since we're talking about a supplement that lead to a stroke I'm really curious as to what it exactly it is. Anyone know what exactly he took?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

It's unclear if there's brain damage from multiple strokes??

WTF do people think a stroke is?? 

Multiple organs failing is an obviously dire sign. This is unbelievably tragic. What's it been, 4 years since he won the sixth man of the year award at the peak of his career?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> It wasn't viagra though. I know viagra has become a sort of generic term for boner medicine like Kleenex for snot tissues or jacuzzi for hot tubs, but since we're talking about a supplement that lead to a stroke I'm really curious as to what it exactly it is. Anyone know what exactly he took?


Still no word on what it was but they're saying that the brothel supplied him with the supplements.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I just saw a quick clip where the brothel owner was asked about by the Kardashians publicist to let Khloe make a statement and for him to stay off TV. That's fucking disgraceful... I don't know shit about that guy and he might be a douche too, but props on him further exposing those attention whores trying to capitalize on this somehow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be surprised if he makes it through the weekend at this point. So sad.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Lamar Odom's condition has deteriorated, and doctors are now telling the family the longer he remains in the condition he's in the less likely it is that he will recover.
> 
> Sources tell TMZ, Lamar did indeed squeeze Khloe's hand Wednesday night, which gave everyone hope, but Thursday morning doctors are saying it well could have been an involuntary movement.
> 
> As of Thursday morning, our sources say Lamar has shown no signs of consciousness or improvement. We're told 4 organs, including his kidneys, continue to fail. Our sources say doctors have been clear ... the fact that Lamar is not getting better significantly reduces his chances of survival.


-tmz

This really is tragic. He has had so much pain and tragedy in his life. His drug addict father, his failed marriage, his son's passing, the fatal car accident with a pedestrian.....Then top that off with a botched Lakers trade that fucked him even more in the head, and on top of that living and being on a show with a family that gets paid off of pointless drama.....Of course it wasnt the answer but I cant blame him at all for turning to drugs....that's a lot of luggage to carry with you.

Seriously, fuck the Kardashians, the entire fucking family. Not because of their show or unearned fame...Fuck the Kardashians for screwing up Lamar's head even more for the sake or ratings.

FWIW there is a story going around that Lamar was fine until he heard from a friend via phone that he was being portrayed in a negative light on the Kardashian show. He called his ex wife enraged and thats when the shit hit the fan. I believe the manager of the whorehouse stated that.

God bless you Lamar Odom. You deserve so much better than this.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ramona Shelburn on ESPN saying brains scans show whatever happened could be less bad as initially thought. Still in coma but sliver of hope. Cmon Lamar


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Former Los Angeles Lakers forward Lamar Odom has been in a coma since he was found unconscious after what reports have indicated was a drug overdose Tuesday in Nevada. *The Los Angeles Daily News reports, however, that Odom woke up "briefly" and showed "some responsiveness" Thursday. *
> 
> Although Lamar Odom has stayed on life support and in a coma at a Las Vegas hospital, the former Lakers and Clippers forward continue to make progress with his recovery. Odom woke up briefly and showed some responsiveness with his body language on Thursday, according to multiple sources familiar with the situation


.

http://mweb.cbssports.com/nba/eye-o...-from-coma-briefly-showed-some-responsiveness

Pray


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So happy to hear that. Keep fighting, Lamar.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Martin Rogers of USA Today:
> 
> Lamar Odom opened his eyes Friday morning, a person at the hospital where he remained in intensive care told USA TODAY Sports.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Great news. 

Dammit Lamar, keep fighting.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I feel like when he pulls through he'll wake up and do amazing things. Do it Lamar!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Lamar Odom was never without oxygen ... and this is a critical factor weighing in his recovery.
> 
> Our sources tell us, when Lamar was admitted to the first hospital in Pahrump, Nevada after the 911 call, his respirations were 6-8 breaths a minute. Normal is 12-20. That led doctors to conclude he was never without oxygen.
> 
> ...





> Lamar Odom was able to breathe on his own, with the help of a mask rather than a ventilator ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Our sources say doctors are trying to get Lamar functioning on his own, so a few minutes before this story was posted, they took him off the ventilator and put a breathing mask on Odom.
> 
> ...


-tmz


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Been told that Lamar Odom is doing good today. He's texting, speaking sentences, according to a source.



YES!!!!!!!!

http://www.clipsnation.com/2015/10/17/9560313/clippers-griffin-paul-jordan-lamar-odom-cocaine


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Lamar Odom has had significant improvement in his condition in the last 24 hours and now he's breathing completely on his own.
> 
> Our hospital witnesses say Lamar has been taken completely off the ventilator. We're told he's still wearing an oxygen mask to increase his oxygen levels.
> 
> ...


-TMZ


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

fingers crossed


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wonder if they are helping him with detoxing. After a couple days without any drugs his body must be having some violent withdrawals. Hopefully he gets through everything.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> I wonder if they are helping him with detoxing. After a couple days without any drugs his body must be having some violent withdrawals. Hopefully he gets through everything.


This isn't true and a huge misnomer in society. He's probably having symptoms comparable to a flu, and probably his body is more ducked up with the near death he experienced.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Supposedly the Kardashians are trying to filter what he's saying to people. I hate those scum bags.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Supposedly the Kardashians are trying to filter what he's saying to people. I hate those scum bags.


source?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> source?


TV? I didn't read it anywhere, just heard it while the TV was on in the background so I guess take it with a grain of salt for the time being.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> source?


After searching it sounds more like it was the Kardashians asking the Brothel owner to refuse to speak to media and allow Kloe to do the speaking.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> Able to breathe on his own, Odom's bedridden 6-foot-10 frame was vertical once more as he was helped out of bed and onto a chair, E! News reported on Sunday. With his breathing tube removed, E! reported, Odom passed a swallow test -- another hurdle overcome as doctors gauge if he has suffered any brain damage.


via. Huffington Post.

Amazing turn of events.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Really glad things are turning out this way. If he gets the right people around him, this could really turn into a positive story.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

khloe or whatever her name is is going to pretend to get back together with lamar and then create a special called the recovery or some shit like that...Use this to use Lamar once again and pretend to be a loving wife.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jayk009 said:


> khloe or whatever her name is is going to pretend to get back together with lamar and then create a special called the recovery or some shit like that...Use this to use Lamar once again and pretend to be a loving wife.


Honestly wouldn't surprise me. I'd love to see Harden look like the chump he is, but in the end it's not worth it because it would hurt Odom. 

I hope he gets as far away from the Kardashians as possible and has a solid ground of people to get him through this.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> Instead, Odom has shown enough steady improvement in recent days at Sunrise Hospital and Medical Center that he has started physical therapy, according to multiple sources familiar with the situation. Odom has not experienced any setbacks after breathing without the help of a ventilator in the past three days. He showing marked improvement with his breathing, vision and the ability to have simple conversations, sources said.


via. LA Daily News.

Again...it's amazing how suddenly things changed. Unreal.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

come on, Lamar


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nba...onscious-at-bunny-ranch/ar-AAfC7nl?li=BBgzzfc



> As Lamar Odom was unconscious at a Nevada brothel, a mystery man came in and took his cell phone and belongings.
> 
> Bunny Ranch owner Dennis Hof told the New York Post a man entered Odom's room and jacked his personal items. Another man who claimed to be Odom's bodyguard later came and told Hof he had no clue who the first person was.


are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nba...onscious-at-bunny-ranch/ar-AAfC7nl?li=BBgzzfc
> 
> 
> 
> are you fucking kidding me?


Possibility 1: Shady dude at whorehouse in Vegas jacked his stuff...not surprising

Possibility 2: It's one of Odom's friends abiding by the bro-code and taking his phone which had plenty of conversations on it about buying drugs (cocaine) so the police wont have it as evidence


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656250354011496448
Wow. Absolutely incredible. 

He has to be in stable condition for that kind of transfer.

So happy right now. Still not out of the woods, but all signs have been positive for the past few days.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Late last week, I said I would be surprised if he made it through the weekend. It looked that awful. I'm very happy he's doing so much better.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This is excellent news.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

TV news said his kidneys are still failing. 6 hours of dialysis a day. Said he could very well need kidney transplant...ugh


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> TV news said his kidneys are still failing. 6 hours of dialysis a day. Said he could very well need kidney transplant...ugh


So this is what I'm not sure about. 

Can you buy your way up a transplant list? Even if you're clearly a terrible candidate for said transplant (history of drug abuse). 

I mean, if there's a price, I'm sure it's not a problem. But is there? Can you skip to the front of the line cause you're rich? I love Lamar, but that seems unethical.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> So this is what I'm not sure about.
> 
> Can you buy your way up a transplant list? Even if you're clearly a terrible candidate for said transplant (history of drug abuse).
> 
> I mean, if there's a price, I'm sure it's not a problem. But is there? Can you skip to the front of the line cause you're rich? I love Lamar, but that seems unethical.


There is always a price...Some poor bastard is gonna get skipped because the Kardashians have all the money you want....There will be a medical building with the Kardashian name on it within five years.

Im a cynical asshole today...but it could be true...but it could be because I just got fucked out of 25k...fuck today


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> There is always a price...Some poor bastard is gonna get skipped because the Kardashians have all the money you want....There will be a medical building with the Kardashian name on it within five years.
> 
> Im a cynical asshole today...but it could be true...but it could be because I just got fucked out of 25k...fuck today


How'd that happen?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Escrow cancelled for a stupid reason on a $1,075,000 home my clients were buying. I've been working with them since May and have put in 15+ offers for them...I was so close to the end and now have to start from scratch. Very very frustrating. Mongo angry!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Escrow cancelled for a stupid reason on a $1,075,000 home my clients were buying. I've been working with them since May and have put in 15+ offers for them...I was so close to the end and now have to start from scratch. Very very frustrating. Mongo angry!


Damn, that sucks. 



> (CNN)Lamar Odom's family says he has taken a few steps since arriving in Los Angeles, part of what they describe as "miraculous progress" for the former NBA player.
> 
> In a statement released Tuesday, Odom's aunt JaNean Mercer and the Odom family thanked doctors and nurses who cared for him at a Las Vegas hospital, asking supporters to keep praying for him.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/20/us/lamar-odom-condition/


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> Escrow cancelled for a stupid reason on a $1,075,000 home my clients were buying. I've been working with them since May and have put in 15+ offers for them...I was so close to the end and now have to start from scratch. Very very frustrating. Mongo angry!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow...he sadly hasnt learned anything

http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/29/lamar-odom-drinking-photos


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

DaRizzle said:


> Wow...he sadly hasnt learned anything
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/29/lamar-odom-drinking-photos


Ugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unbelievable.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

An early RIP to Lamar Odom....sucks



> But multiple sources close to Odom — hoping to get through to the NBA star — tell us he's been acting very strange lately. His friends are convinced he's off the wagon, and for the last few weeks they've been trying to get through to him.
> 
> So, a group of people went to his home to convince him to enter rehab — but Odom scoffed ... telling the group he doesn't need any help. [...]
> 
> During the confrontation, which took place at Odom's home in Calabasas, we're told his friends noticed drug paraphernalia scattered all over the place ... including crack pipes, baggies and roaches.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...-fear-he-s--back-on-hard-drugs-180117290.html


----------

